# All sold



## alasdair (Jun 11, 2009)

Hi there

I am looking to shift a lot of wargaming stuff that is just clogging up my drawers. As you can see I am based in the uk so factor that in when thinking about shipping etc!

A whole array of stuff on offer. Please note A LOT of this stuff is in desperate need for refurbishment. Parts missing, painted badly, etc. I will be selling it at a lot lower price than rrp but I honestly believe with a bit of tlc it would be fine.

40k:

Haemonculi coven with 20 Wracks, 3 Grotesques and Haemonculus £30
2 Eldar Vehicles £8
10 converted chaos marines from fantasy chaos warriors mixed with chaos marines box £5


Fantasy:

Games Day 2009 Chaos Lord (new, but not in blister) £1


Other:
Misc Bushido (prefecture of ryu and savage wave) prefecture £5 EACH, bakemono £3 EACH.
Lurtz £2

NOTE THAT ONLY THE THINGS ON THE LIST ARE STILL FOR SALE




















Thanks for looking! Some prices open to negotiation if you so desire, pm me! And remember, a lot of this stuff is in poor condition which is why it is so cheap.


----------



## alasdair (Jun 11, 2009)

Deleted


----------



## alasdair (Jun 11, 2009)

UPDATE: Necron, empire and lurtz added.


----------



## alasdair (Jun 11, 2009)

Hi guys.

Good to see a lot of interest in my items!

Just to clear up some confusion, unless specifically stated being for each, the prices given are for all the models
For example, when I say 


5 Pirazzos Lost Legion £4


I mean you get ALL of them for £4 total.


When I have cleared a couple sales still in the works, I will update the main pic and post to make it more clear what is available and for what price. My apologies!


----------



## alasdair (Jun 11, 2009)

Yo guys. Big update, I removed the stuff I have sold, added some new stuff and took some better pics of it all.


----------



## Honsou92 (Mar 4, 2014)

Pm sent


----------



## alasdair (Jun 11, 2009)

Update! A few things sold, a few things added.


----------

